# Anyone Here fish Juno Beach Pier



## 1guy1rod (Jan 6, 2016)

I have been trying to get out there at least once or twice a week. I would like to hear about what and when you are catching or have caught at juno pier and what kinda gear you were using.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

We've already spoken in another thread about Juno pier.

You might try this forum, too !

*http://www.boatlessfishing.com/*

I hate to see threads go unanswered . . . I'm surprised that no one down in FL has responded.

Come on, Guys !!!


----------



## 1guy1rod (Jan 6, 2016)

Me too, I researched the lake worth pier today. I may give it a try in the next few weeks. The end of Juno pier was closed today because of high waves.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1guy1rod said:


> Me too, I researched the lake worth pier today. I may give it a try in the next few weeks. The end of Juno pier was closed today because of high waves.


Get as much "intel" as you can . . . FWIW - The Juno Pier is more "consistent" than Lake Worth Pier is, but anything is possible .

Check out the "Saltchef" website *http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/where_to_catch_fish.html*

That's why it's called "fishing", instead of "catching" . . . LOL ! ! !

Tight Lines !


----------



## 1guy1rod (Jan 6, 2016)

I appreciate the info.


----------

